
Airbnb host offering the 'experience' of a mock Amazon job interview for $4,600 - alexhutcheson
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-host-offers-mock-interviews-for-amazon-job-2019-8
======
chovy
who the hell would pay to go through that?

~~~
one2zero
I can imagine that quite a few would do this. If not at $4,600 I would guess
the floor on something like this would probably be 2-3K. If you have the
resources and you know that your chances are already good, why not? I would
bet that you could also write this off too depending on your tax situation.

Would I pay for this? Probably not. Am I in a position to apply for a job at
Amazon with a high likelihood of success, probably not.

~~~
Aperocky
The article mentioned that there are 4 current Amazon employee who came for
the interview, considering (assuming they're software developer) their salary,
I would say the price tag is probably justified. (Whether it's worth it or not
is another story)

~~~
one2zero
I guess the bigger question here is if Amazon is going to be cool with this
practice for current employees in the long run.

